# Quiver - how many arrows did they hold?



## nwink (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a historical question about a quiver for arrows. Around the time of the penning of Psalm 127, about how many arrows did an Israelite's quiver hold? 5? 10? 15? (This is a half-way serious question, of course!)

This looks like it has several: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quiver
This has a few: http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...tart=0&ndsp=10&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0&tx=37&ty=27

I guess it depends on how big you want your quiver to be!


----------



## TimV (Nov 14, 2011)

The glories of Google!! I found the question very interesting, and discovered the Nuzi texts, which are kind of contemporary (kind of) and important since they shed light on the OT has a section of how many arrows were standard military issue for their army. So for example chariots were issued with five quivers, and each quiver had 30 arrows.

Nuzi Texts and Their Uses as ... - Maynard Paul Maidman - Google Books


----------

